# Rentaghost movie



## Bungle73 (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/oct/13/ben-stiller-rentaghost-russell-brand?newsfeed=true

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2011)

im not likeing the sound of this at all , plus sionce i read it ive got the bloody theme tune stuck in my head


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 14, 2011)

Is LD Rudeboy in it?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 14, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> im not likeing the sound of this at all , plus sionce i read it ive got the bloody theme tune stuck in my head


me too. haunting melody...

heres the lyrics to drive you even madder:



> If your mansion house needs haunting just call Rentaghost
> We've got spooks and ghouls and freaks and fools at Rentaghost
> Hear the Phantom of the Opera sing a haunting melody
> Remember what you see is not a mystery but Rentaghost
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a bit too young to have grown up with Rentaghost, and as such the main premise has always eluded me somewhat. Why would you want to rent a ghost


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2011)

Brand was going to be Fred Mumford???? Did they not think of casting him as LD rudeboy?

So Stillers not even going to be dead?
That was the best bit about Rentaghost. Fred trying to pretend to his mum and dad that he was still alive That and Fred not being able to come to grips with his ghost like abilities, banging into walls, and not being able to teleport. He might as well have been alive actually.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 14, 2011)

Brand would have been perfect as Mr Claypole with his beard and camp demeanour.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Brand would have been perfect as Mr Claypole with his beard and camp demeanour.


 
yeah thats what i was thinking , still dont think its a good idea tho..


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 14, 2011)

From article: "set to be retooled..." Appropriate verb.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't even remember the Fred Mumford character.  Maybe if I saw an episode I would?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 14, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't even remember the Fred Mumford character. Maybe if I saw an episode I would?


He was the one in modern clothing - chubby face, dark hair, who spent a lot of time failing to pass through solid objects, trying to stop the other ghosts from persecuting the landlord (Mr Meeker), and saying "Oh!  Hello Mum, Dad..."


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2011)

I didnt like early rentaghost, but when Mumford fucked off and they started getting a bit surreal towards the end, I was hooked.

As long as its got the panto horse, McWitch, Claypole and Jeremy in it, I would be happy.

But I know it wont be as good

ETA - I bet No one will have a clue who Jeremy was


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 17, 2011)

What about Miss Popoff?

When did Mumford leave?  I think I only watched it from the '80s. That's probably why I don't remember him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 17, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> I didnt like early rentaghost, but when Mumford fucked off and they started getting a bit surreal towards the end, I was hooked.
> 
> As long as its got the panto horse, McWitch, Claypole and Jeremy in it, I would be happy.
> 
> But I know it wont be as good


No no no , that's shit rentaghost. When the witch, horse and popoff turned up it became unbearable.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> I didnt like early rentaghost, but when Mumford fucked off and they started getting a bit surreal towards the end, I was hooked.
> 
> As long as its got the panto horse, McWitch, Claypole and Jeremy in it, I would be happy.
> 
> ...



Ah, I only remember that 'late rentaghost' insane chasing around the house era - god knows what the storylines were meant to be.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 17, 2011)

Hated. Switched over to BBC for equally shot shit, then went and played puter games. TV at it's shitest.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2011)

basically, late rentaghost was a surreal farce with the Meakers being shit on every week.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2011)

here we go - series 6

still makes zero sense 

rather hoolywood remade this era though


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2011)

ha!  jeremy is in that episode


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> ha! jeremy is in that episode


that washing machine gag akshully made me laugh


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Brand was going to be Fred Mumford???? Did they not think of casting him as LD rudeboy?
> 
> So Stillers not even going to be dead?
> That was the best bit about Rentaghost. Fred trying to pretend to his mum and dad that he was still alive That and Fred not being able to come to grips with his ghost like abilities, banging into walls, and not being able to teleport.* He might as well have been alive actually*.




you mentioned in a another thread about a youtube channel of yours - can you post a link?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 17, 2011)

Doesn't sound like it's going to have anything to do with the BBC Rentaghost at all, except maybe the name.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 18, 2011)

I heard they want to make this new version more of a thriller, which defeats the purpose in my mind. It wasn't meant to be scary - was it? I just thought it waas rather dull as a kid.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2011)

ska invita said:


> you mentioned in a another thread about a youtube channel of yours - can you post a link?



Why would my you tube channel be relevant to rentaghost?
Are you confusing me with someone else?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Hated. Switched over to BBC for equally shot shit, .


It was on the BBC


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 18, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was on the BBC



Oh.

I remember finding it a bit disturbing. It was just wrong.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought it was dull too. I was very little and couldn't get my head around the fact that Miss Popoff (Popov?) was in Rentaghost _and _Coronation Street. It just seemed unpossible.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2011)

I was just checking out the you tubes.
The modern series six stuff is just madness but I quite liked the gently pace and old school BBC performances in the early rentaghost, plus claypole is endearing instead of being a cock.
I notice that he is supposedly a poltergeist in the beginning but they later refer to him as a mischievous sprite.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I notice that he is supposedly a poltergeist in the beginning but they later refer to him as a mischievous sprite.


I hate it when people get that wrong  move on people!!



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why would my you tube channel be relevant to rentaghost?
> Are you confusing me with someone else?


I got it in my head that it contained lots of bits of 80s telly


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I hate it when people get that wrong  move on people!!
> 
> I got it in my head that it contained lots of bits of 80s telly


 
Er not really.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Asuplex?feature=mhsn


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Er not really.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Asuplex?feature=mhsn


oh, never mind - i thought it said that you wanted to 'monetise' the bits of the telly that you'd uploaded - mustve miss heard. i know you love 70s/80s telly so it made sense. BTW i did end up getting the Sapphire and Steele DVD, but didnt make it past the first 3 part episode. 3 long hours hanging around that staircase... I'll give it another stab soon

Anyhow, another day with the Rentaghost tune stuck in my head - im not sure how much more of this i can take - starting to wish someone would just spirit me away, wheeaaaay!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2011)

ska invita said:


> oh, never mind - i thought it said that you wanted to 'monetise' the bits of the telly that you'd uploaded



Ah I see. You can't make cash out of clips that are not your own.
I had uploaded bits of telly that I made myself. My job is making telly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2011)

ska invita said:


> BTW i did end up getting the Sapphire and Steele DVD, but didnt make it past the first 3 part episode. 3 long hours hanging around that staircase... I'll give it another stab soon



That first one is painful, almost comically so though. The others are much better, especially the last one, which, despite the perhaps the most memorable and perfect end to any series, was not intended to be the end of Sapphire and Steel.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 18, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> I didnt like early rentaghost, but when Mumford fucked off and they started getting a bit surreal towards the end, I was hooked.
> 
> As long as its got the panto horse, McWitch, Claypole and Jeremy in it, I would be happy.
> 
> ...



That fucking idiot McWitch needed a good kick in the cunt, to be fair.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 18, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No no no , that's shit rentaghost. When the witch, horse and popoff turned up it became unbearable.



I have to agree.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 19, 2011)

you just made me watch an entire shit era Rentaghosts you bastards  (that's the era I remember + thinking it was
shit at the time. Thought for ages that the wacky jester twat was called Timothy Claypole in real life as well
don't remember Dobbin looking that evil.

eta: Kitten Kong rip off too.


----------

